
Gaffer by GCHQ: A large-scale entity and relation database - tiniuclx
https://github.com/gchq/Gaffer
======
tiniuclx
GCHQ is the UKs signal intelligence and security agency, similar to the NSA.
They have open-sourced Gaffer, a graph database framework which provides fast
queries across a large number of nodes and vertices.

